# Better Than Ever



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone use that method or try it? 

Thoughts on it?






I've tried all forms of taping now except this one.. I've used paper, mesh, fibafuse, bazooka, hand taping, ht, pan knife blah blah blah.... But I have yet to try this method...

So thoughts and opinons?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2Buck likes the supertaper so does the capt :whistling2:

McDusty seems to be the supertaper man, I know little about it but i get the feeling from previous threads its a step up from diy and a step down from the auto tools. To be honest i can see it would have its place depending on your work load, But the auto tools are better, costs more of course.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

If you really want to go that route, just make yourself what we use to call a slop bucket. In a pinch we would make one out of a mud box in under 2 minutes. You would cut two slits in the box,feed the tape through and control the flow of mud going on the tape by pulling up or down on the tape when you pulled on it. If you want to get all fancy, just make one out of a five gallon pale. Old timers older than me use to construct them out of wood etc.....Then the tool manufacturers picked up on it and started making pretty plastic ones. You can even make a bead box too. Cut 2 "V's" in a bucket, run a 2 foot scrape bead through the 2 "V's" to act as a guide, then same thing, pull up and down on bead to control mud flow.
I know your talking super taper (lol) but it's just a fancy forum of a slop bucket. Just make one an try it before you invest in something you may not like.
I started out with slop bucket, then a combo of tube/applicator for angles and slop bucket for the flats. Then went to the bazooka.To each his own.....I only get pissed when guys proclaim the super taper is the ultimate weapon over the bazooka.....nutz


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i HATE strapping a bucket of sloppy tape on and running around getting filthy. i bought a banjo from allwall and just used it for the second time and i'm already sold. the only advantage IMO to the slop bucket over the banjo is you can carry more feet of tape at a time so less trips back to the bucket. but for the size of most of the jobs i'm doing the time savings are evened out in other ways.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SaskMud said:


> Anyone use that method or try it?
> 
> Thoughts on it?
> 
> ...


see the guy Book'n it on the stilts thats me:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like a big mess!:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have pulled tape through my banjo into a slop bucket before too do some pain in the a** firetaping high work slow but easier than carrying banjo around. Wouldn't waste money buying this system though.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Customers who purchased super taper also purchased
1. Rope
2. Ladder


----------



## 1drywaller (Mar 24, 2011)

I use the "Super-Taper" and flusher. It's how I was taught and has served me well but it has limitations. It's ridiculously messy and because my hands are always filthy when taping I typically need a helper to follow behind and flush, mix compound etc. that's a big draw back on small houses/jobs when I'm trying to eliminate overhead. I've taped apartments next to guys running auto tools and can easily keep up, generally finishing at the same time, but they look so happy and clean when they're finished and I'm afraid to get back in my truck. I've been looking into auto tapers but for the cost and the possible learning curve I'm hesitant. I'm sure once I finally get one I'll kick myself for not doing it four years ago. As for the "mud tube" they used to finish the corners I've never seen one before, I've always used Columbia 3" angle with 7" box.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I once stuck a roll of tape in bottom of mud bucket and pulled tape out..what a mess.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

SaskMud said:


> Anyone use that method or try it?
> 
> Thoughts on it?
> 
> ...


 Looks kind of messy to me, and I just possibly can't imagine it being fast. Yuck who wants to get their hands all dirty. They talk about saving steps I don't think they counted all their steps, and who in their right minds would like to lug a bucket around. As far as fire taping even it is faster with a banjo, just pull out what you need don't have to hold it up to any small seams or holes most professionals usally can pull out the correct length simply by looking , just something natural for most. I am sure that using the slop bucket method by the end of the day you could probably take your pants off and they would stand up by themselves with all the accumulated mud on them.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

1drywaller said:


> I use the "Super-Taper" and flusher. It's how I was taught and has served me well but it has limitations. It's ridiculously messy and because my hands are always filthy when taping I typically need a helper to follow behind and flush, mix compound etc. that's a big draw back on small houses/jobs when I'm trying to eliminate overhead. I've taped apartments next to guys running auto tools and can easily keep up, generally finishing at the same time, but they look so happy and clean when they're finished and I'm afraid to get back in my truck. I've been looking into auto tapers but for the cost and the possible learning curve I'm hesitant. I'm sure once I finally get one I'll kick myself for not doing it four years ago. As for the "mud tube" they used to finish the corners I've never seen one before, I've always used Columbia 3" angle with 7" box.


The only knock I got against the ST/SB is when they claim they can beat a bazooka, They will come in a close 2nd, and they could make it a close race on something only 8 foot high. But they begin to lose the battle on higher stuff like garages and cathedrals. Though I have never seen the banjo run in person, something tells me the ST/SB would win. The other way I see things done is with the compound tube and it's applicator heads.
I have done all 3 systems before, and it's what 1drywaller is expressing, so what if your a couple of hours longer installing the tapes one day. As long as you get it done.

The bazooka is the around winner though, it's clean, fast, leaves nice clean straight cuts and you stay clean. It's one of the best machines to own when your a lone taper, but it becomes a production power house when more than 2 or more tapers are involved.

The super taper/slop bucket is #2, it is fast, it's almost as fast as the bazooka, but it is very messy, it's best to own stilts, your hands are always dirty and your ripping and tearing the tapes by hand (though some use a knife). Sometimes, I think a lot of us tapers in Ontario went for the bazooka b/c the stilts were illegal for so long....so no stilts.....forget the ST/SB......2 men make the system faster

I can't comment on the banjo, never seen it ran in person, but I'm guessing it would come in 3rd, just GUESSING the fill time is counter productive......so no nagging me,,,,,I'm guessing. don't know about man power

Then the compound tube with applicators, it's clean, lite weight, your hands keep fairly clean (so you can smoke). you can get away without stilts, but stilts are a plus. I won't get into detail on how you can avoid the stilts, but it does involve a wiping knife on a stick and a milk crate . The flat tape method is counter productive, so some guys do them with the ST/SB, then use the compound tube for angles, just b/c it's cleaner, not faster.2 man crew makes this system faster.

But what do these four methods all share in common......THEY ALL USE PAPER TAPE,, NOT MESH TAPE..... so they get a :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: from me


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

i tape with a banjo it's pretty fast. i can tape out 150 - 200 sheets in a day but you gotta bust ass and know how to use it... 

a good tube runner can savage a house in half the time with a good wiper behind him.. but taping alone i think the tube is only marginally faster (IMO). banjo is also very simple to maintain and very clean to use, jobsite wise. also half the cost of the ST and a fraction of the cost of a tube.

never used the super taper. just looks really impractical if your doing alot of production taping. i guess some could say the same for a banjo though haha.


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

I bought the Supertaper awhile ago. I have to say it was a little trouble-some at first trying to get the hang of it. It is like anything else new getting use to it. Once you get it down, it is alot faster then hand finishing and I don't get messy like others say they have. You'll have to watch YOUTUBE to get some pointers. Can't find any videos to buy so YOUTUBE is best. After about a house, You'll pick it up. I also like the angle flusher to start with, but thats a whole nother topic. Working by yourself, I think for me the Super taper is the best bet. It is really a good fast tool.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bte*

I like the BTE Supertaper and use it for firetaping projects at times. It doesn't hold a candle to a bazooka on bigger jobs but can be handy on small jobs where you didnt want to get the bazooka dirty. Read 2bucks posts #3 and #12, I think he covers it well. Their other tools (flusher and compound tube) I prefer the Can-Am brand name.


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

I have it. It is like every think else "you got what you paid for"
bazooka $1200
super taper $200
If you don't have money to buy a bazooka than yes ST is better than hand taping but if you have a job bigger than 3000sf than ST does not make any sense.
- very very vey messy
- 2 people required
- can not reach anything higher than 7'

+low cost
+no breaking parts
+not to hard to clean
I am working on 15000sf house right now with that tools and after I get paid last payment I am buying bazooka and 2 nail spotters (just don't now which brand yet, I have 10" and 12" DM)


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

FWCoxDrywallServices said:


> I bought the Supertaper awhile ago. I have to say it was a little trouble-some at first trying to get the hang of it. It is like anything else new getting use to it. Once you get it down, it is alot faster then hand finishing and I don't get messy like others say they have. You'll have to watch YOUTUBE to get some pointers. Can't find any videos to buy so YOUTUBE is best. After about a house, You'll pick it up. I also like the angle flusher to start with, but thats a whole nother topic. Working by yourself, I think for me the Super taper is the best bet. It is really a good fast tool.


How you not get messy??? You have to touch a wet tape. Really I am not sarcastic I would like to now your tricks because I got these tools too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

zack said:


> I have it. It is like every think else "you got what you paid for"
> bazooka $1200
> super taper $200
> If you don't have money to buy a bazooka than yes ST is better than hand taping but if you have a job bigger than 3000sf than ST does not make any sense.
> ...


Save some money and just get one nail spotter. Go with the 3"

Think most guys on here would say the same, but if they disagree, then let them explain why:yes:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a complete bte set. That is what I started on after hand taping. It came in a case with 3 flushers, handle, tube, applicator, supertaper and a belt to hold a small bucket. I found it worked well, but there was a learning curve.

Now that I have angle heads, mudrunner, and taper, I never use it.

scott


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone use the bte compound tube?
Thoughts, reviews?


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I never could get the hang of that fn tube! lol

Mudrunner rocks though!

scott


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

*Compound tubes and flushers*

http://youtu.be/sVkjBxlVScI?hd=1
Check it out. Gives you an idea on speed.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gotmud said:


> Anyone use the bte compound tube?
> Thoughts, reviews?


I've got one and I constantly have problems with the plunger, I've spun the plunger down to fit better, used a honing tool on a drill in the tube, and it's like the plunger swells again after a while, I got a new plunger and it's the same deal, I don't use any lubes that would affect the rubber either, no sir....I don't like it.


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess it all depends on what you do. If you are a carpenter or remodeler who does tape small project ones a while than BTE might be for you because it is for sure faster than hand taping. That is how I did it but more and more I keep getting more drywall jobs. The one I am doing right now is about 15000sf and my biggest mistake was not buying a bazooka, nail spotter and etc. I just can not imaging being drywaller for a living and not own a real tools.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

zack said:


> I guess it all depends on what you do. If you are a carpenter or remodeler who does tape small project ones a while than BTE might be for you because it is for sure faster than hand taping.


Another way to look at it is that if running a tube does require some skill to use it well, and BTE tubes can be a problem as Kiwiman says, then for about 10.00 more, maybe Columbia's tubes could be a choice. Easier to use/operate compared to the Can-Am tubes I'm familiar with, which are also well built in their own way.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Does columbia make a flusher or direct flusher head?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gotmud said:


> Does columbia make a flusher or direct flusher head?


No they do not.
Here's a PDF of there catalog for a full product list.
http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/pdf/2009_2010_Columbia_Taping_Tools.pdf


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gotmud said:


> Does columbia make a flusher or direct flusher head?


As PT said, No - just angle heads. It would be interesting to see what they possibly could come up with, though - if they could make the flushers better.

As a bit of an experiment, I'm going to try my Can-Am direct flushers on my Columbia tube - see how that might work. I haven't used them on a tube since my attempt with a Can-Am tube. Maybe the lesser 'push' required with the Columbia could make it a possible viable alternative to my current flushing after applying mud with a tube(?)

But I'm thinking that trying angle heads on my Columbia would be better. I'm going to try that as well.

It would be interesting to hear if anyone else with a Columbia tube might have any such success.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've never saw the BTE supertaper system before. It kinda reminds me of an organ grinder without the monkey. I gotta say I have a BTE sanding pole and love it. I won't buy any other.:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

*I used the SuperTaper 4 years*

I was taught using the SuperTaper. It is definetly a quick and simple system. Not much can go wrong. Its not AS quick as the Zookie, but honestly its not that much slower either.

MESSY AS SIN! thats my only complaint. I dont mind the flushers and tubes either, I do not like the BTE tube, I replaced it with a can-am in short order. But now I want a columbia one! :thumbsup:

I actually bring both to each job site, my bazooka and my SuperTaper, I run around do all the big long runs and angles with the bazooka and then if there are any weird little like 3 inch tapes or whatever, reveals and the like, I whip out the super taper, make a quick run through the house catch all those, it takes all of 10 seconds to clean a super taper so I think it is worth the effort. And if your only doing one or two rooms, Its a shame to break out the bazooka and anything is faster than Dry taping (hand taping, whatever you wanna call it)


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

All I can do is echo most of what has been said.

I have found that using a roller before the flusher on angle tapes gives a much better corner. The flusher alone tends to leave a slightly rounded tape in the corner.

The S/T is quick, I would say given the same experience level of the operator, close to a zooka.

Mess is an issue but a change of clothes or a pair of coveralls (which go to the laundromat 'those aren't going in my machine!') on taping day takes care of that.

I have questions for all auto tool guys out there,

What's the annual maintenance cost on a zooka and pump?

What did you pay for those tools? (Pump, zooka, angle heads)

Interested to find out as I pay $150 for S/T's, $50 for flusher heads and $150 for a compound tube.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Dry taping (hand taping, whatever you wanna call it)


"Dry taping", That's a good term/expression on how to explain it, should use that term from now on. Hand taping can get confusing in it's terminology, it can lead to that "hand taping vs machine taping" where hand tapers think machine tapers can not do nothing by hand, yet they can. Hell, dare I say even Mesh tape is a form of DRY TAPING:thumbup:

Maybe it has been said before on this site, but a really Tiny light bulb went off inside my head when reading this post, so if you think on the different ways of installing tape,,,, there's

Dry taping,, apply mud by hand (knife), then apply dry tape.

CP tube,, Applying mud by machine, then applying dry tape (machine dry taping:blink

Banjo,, applies tape with mud on it already, still waiting for video from chris, to see how fat a banjo is:whistling2:

slop bucket S/T (LOL) also applies mud and tape at same time

Godzookie,, need I say more

Then the future Rhardman system, that were waiting for:yes:

just something to think about, when were spitting out terms on this site, dry tping makes sense IMO,,,, thanks Mc "DRY"


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

as previously stated, i love the Super Taper. 
250ft of tape between trips to refill, getting into any space, doing angles shorter than 2', 5 second cleanup, no jam ups, no maintenance, i could go on and on. 

once you get the hang of what you are doing with it, it's not messy at all. the key, buy a box of 100 surgical gloves. throw on 250ft, throw the gloves in the trash, start wiping out. no brushing hands, no lifting water buckets onto the tops of benches, no towels, clean and dry all day long. ****, i don't even have a towel for work. 

and besides, if you are a taper and don't like getting mud on you, maybe you should start hanging. watching tapers work at a 4' buffer zone between them and the drywall whenever they get the chance, is funny to watch. learn to love the mud, start your day by dunking your head in a bucket or snorting a line of dust, do whatever you gotta do. become one.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How about a vid of the super taper McDusty. I am a banjo user and realise that it is slower to fill. I would be interested to see a super taper in action to convince me that it is not a huge mess.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> How about a vid of the super taper McDusty. I am a banjo user and realise that it is slower to fill. I would be interested to see a super taper in action to convince me that it is not a huge mess.


 
There is a clip, Supertaper vs Bazooka, I though it was on there site but couldnt find it again.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

wil try and get vid tomorrow,,it just so happens we will be stringin tape on the basement of the Elkhorn custom. Was going to let some rookies get the gravy while partner and I worked on main floor but I guess I can sshhhhlllaaappp up some tape for you all. :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That would be great. Thanks Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Saweet!!!

Make sure to film some of it actual speed, not just demo. We wanna see the mud fly


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> All I can do is echo most of what has been said.
> 
> I have found that using a roller before the flusher on angle tapes gives a much better corner. The flusher alone tends to leave a slightly rounded tape in the corner.
> 
> ...


Annual maintenance? 
On a bazooka? 20$ a year? Maybe?..
Like maybe change a spring, your cutter blade and a spare cable. Thats it. Just got my spare parts in today!







Most expensive thing on my invoice was the "knife guide square tube" for 37$ and that's not your usual wear and tear. Thats cuz I dropped the bazooka down a flight of stairs and broke it. Usual wear and tear. At the most, 20$ a year.
And a for pumps!? Pfft....I've had mine for 4 years and i'll be damned if I've ever done anything to take care of that thing! She's built like a tank! I think i've only ever even opened it once, looked inside...looked good! Closed it back up! Never done anything to maintain it. at all. And she's still going strong!
Come to think of it....Im pretty bad for cleaning my equipment...haha!
Here's a picture I took of my compressor the other day.







I've also had that for 4 years! Wanna take a stab at how many times i've cleaned that!? haha! Believe it or not, that used to be a marshalltown. Haha! :laughing:
Im a taper! Not a Molly Maid! My tools clean themselves with the sweat off my brow!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gazman said:


> That would be great. Thanks Chris. :thumbup:


 Started a banjo thread


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought that we were getting a super taper vid. Come on McDusty.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://youtu.be/sVkjBxlVScI?hd=1
> Check it out. Gives you an idea on speed.


 That was not very speedy hate to say 2 guys total of almost 30 min 2 men and the closet not even done. It looks nice that is for sure, a banjo taper could have had the same thing done in half the time and anyone running a bazooka well no comparison, the angles for one man less than a min. to string the tape and another 3 min. to roll and flush and wipe out. 4 min total time 1 guy faster . The flats probably less time than the angles. Not knocking the quality just the speed.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

yes, that was very slow and painfull to watch. Did that guy with the tube leave the head on when he sucks up mud? crazy.

i work alone and it's hard to video yourself.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://youtu.be/sVkjBxlVScI?hd=1
> Check it out. Gives you an idea on speed.


 Ifn you wanna race..I'll make a vid of me taping the angles in a room of similar size with a wool roller ,,and wiping down by hand..  I'll be fair about it..I'll leave the stilts in the truck and walk the bucket for wiping the top angles..LOL!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Ifn you wanna race..I'll make a vid of me taping the angles in a room of similar size with a wool roller ,,and wiping down by hand..  I'll be fair about it..I'll leave the stilts in the truck and walk the bucket for wiping the top angles..LOL!


haha! I never said it was a fast speed! Just "a" speed. Could have very well been slow! lol.
I didnt film it with quickness in mind. It was mostly so people who weren't familiar with the tools could see how they work. Going faster might have defeated the purpose. I wanted them to understand the process.
Not be blown away by the speed at which we work.
That will be in another video!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> Ifn you wanna race..I'll make a vid of me taping the angles in a room of similar size with a wool roller ,,and wiping down by hand..  I'll be fair about it..I'll leave the stilts in the truck and walk the bucket for wiping the top angles..LOL!



Can I play to? I will bring my dunny brush:whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

gazman said:


> I thought that we were getting a super taper vid. Come on McDusty.


 I 2nd this :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Can I play to? I will bring my dunny brush:whistling2:


 Yes ...I've been wanting a rematch with you...:lol::lol:


----------



## jam1324 (Feb 5, 2011)

nnNAN5 M2325B5Bb`JAM13


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> Yes ...I've been wanting a rematch with you...:lol::lol:


 http://youtu.be/PABYoG2VVGE I get a little nervous making these things..


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Moore great vid, do you tape all your angles with the lambs roller?
I liked the little bucket walk too:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bucket walk was pretty sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool clip moore, You would like precision tapings CP Tubes etc, Did you see his clip, They are pretty slick with the CPs :yes: Great on corners, The homax is still great for flats though.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Cool clip moore, You would like precision tapings CP Tubes etc, Did you see his clip, They are pretty slick with the CPs :yes: Great on corners, The homax is still great for flats though.


lol! Scroll up Cazna. I dont think he liked my video. hehe.
Thought we were too slow. Which is what I think was the cause of this one. But like I said, we weren't filming ours with quickness in mind. Just demonstrating for those who weren't familiar with the principle of how tubes worked.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Scroll up Cazna. I dont think he liked my video. hehe.
> Thought we were too slow. Which is what I think was the cause of this one. But like I said, we weren't filming ours with quickness in mind. Just demonstrating for those who weren't familiar with the principle of how tubes worked.


Bollocks, There was nothing slow about it, It was sweet, Still smokes hand taping, Only a little slower than a zooka, And it was very tidy, and how many tubes can you get for the price of a zooka. :whistling2:


----------



## DavidSchnider (Feb 23, 2012)

*wow*

Blacklick drywall repair contractor is a must to ensure the quality of the services.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cazna said:


> Bollocks, There was nothing slow about it, It was sweet, Still smokes hand taping, Only a little slower than a zooka, And it was very tidy, and how many tubes can you get for the price of a zooka. :whistling2:


What he said! :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

DavidSchnider said:


> Blacklick drywall repair contractor is a must to ensure the quality of the services.














Nice vid BTW moore :thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*supertaper*

if i can , ill try to do a supertaper video next week :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Scroll up Cazna. I dont think he liked my video. hehe.
> Thought we were too slow. Which is what I think was the cause of this one. But like I said, we weren't filming ours with quickness in mind. Just demonstrating for those who weren't familiar with the principle of how tubes worked.


I hear you:thumbsup:

i did a vid called 101 bazooka basics (something like that,can't remember youtube P word). all I got in My PM box, was how fast can you go. which to me was...... gee.... tons of showing off vids on youtube, but no, look this is how you run so and so machine. 

It's not like I'm running full out on the zookie all the time. there's only 2 times I can think of when I do.

One would be when 2bjr pissed me off:furious:, get your blood pressure rising.

Or when it was getting close to lunch,,,,,,, my favourite time of the day


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I hear you:thumbsup:
> 
> i did a vid called 101 bazooka basics (something like that,can't remember youtube P word). all I got in My PM box, was how fast can you go. which to me was...... gee.... tons of showing off vids on youtube, but no, look this is how you run so and so machine.
> 
> ...


Haha! Amen Brother. Ya, I can't wait to upload my zook video.
I still havent fixed it yet though. Got the parts. Just havent gotten around to it. Also, got my Homax banjo in the mail today!
Product and Field Testing Review to come shortly.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*homax*

can't wait to see a vid of the homax in action !! did you buy the attachement to use in angle ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:blink:Thanks guys ..I Thought twice about posting that vid figured ya would give me a hard time..Me and Tuco spent 3 nights in a motel while hanging this house. The hotel had a bar next door:whistling2: I was a little hung over on tape day.. Philma I like all your vids. In fact after watching your vid on this thread ,,and the last one Sir Mudslingr made. I told myself not to give up..And worked with my tube @ tin flushers today ..The applicator head Is where I get pissed :whistling2: But I'm catchin on:thumbsup: Learning the production tools [at times] can cost me time when I'm being pressed..so then I'ts back To what I know..


I have another vid of me and an asian escort from LA. If ya wanna see...LOL!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> can't wait to see a vid of the homax in action !! did you buy the attachement to use in angle ?


No, I didn't bother with that. I think i'll still run my angles with my compound tubes and flushers. I just love the way my angles look and sand out right now. So I dont wanna mess with them! lol.



moore said:


> :blink:Thanks guys ..I Thought twice about posting that vid figured ya would give me a hard time..Me and Tuco spent 3 nights in a motel while hanging this house. The hotel had a bar next door:whistling2: I was a little hung over on tape day.. Philma I like all your vids. In fact after watching your vid on this thread ,,and the last one Sir Mudslingr made. I told myself not to give up..And worked with my tube @ tin flushers today ..The applicator head Is where I get pissed :whistling2: But I'm catchin on:thumbsup: Learning the production tools [at times] can cost me time when I'm being pressed..so then I'ts back To what I know..
> 
> 
> I have another vid of me and an asian escort from LA. If ya wanna see...LOL!!


Hehe, well keep it Moore. And I never give anybody a hard time about their videos. Even if its not the same way I do things, they're fun to talk about and it keeps everybody in the loop and creates great networking between each other. That way everyone can give tips and help everyone out.
Such as your getting frustrated with the applicator head. Hang in there bro! What is it that's giving you a hard time? Hit us up. Maybe we can help! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My muds not thin enough Precision..I'm figuring that out now ..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> My muds not thin enough Precision..I'm figuring that out now ..


oh ya!
When I run my angles, I thin my mud right down! Like real soupy.
You'll get the hang of it man. Flushing shouldn't be too physically demanding. If you find yourself busting your balls, doing several passes to finally have a nice flush then odds are your mud is too thick.

Here's a little demo I did.
I started the link a little further into the video so you can see how smoothly it should flush.
http://youtu.be/cM0UOSX7r1I?t=4m59s
Should go smooth and quick like that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> My muds not thin enough Precision..I'm figuring that out now ..


having a newb around, reminds me how much learning there was to some of these tools. The applicator head is one of the toys he is having a harder time with too.

I always say, if you have played a accordion before, then your in luck, but if not then......

It's always a in ward stroke with your arms, think of clapping your hands together, your wanting to make your hands meet. So your hand on the handle is pushing in, well the one near the head is pulling back. You say you own a bow flex exercise machine. When you do those chest flies. When you pull on the cables to meet your hands out in front of you, thats the motion you apply to the cp tube:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> having a newb around, reminds me how much learning there was to some of these tools. The applicator head is one of the toys he is having a harder time with too.
> 
> I always say, if you have played a accordion before, then your in luck, but if not then......
> 
> It's always a in ward stroke with your arms, think of clapping your hands together, your wanting to make your hands meet. So your hand on the handle is pushing in, well the one near the head is pulling back. You say you own a bow flex exercise machine. When you do those chest flies. When you pull on the cables to meet your hands out in front of you, thats the motion you apply to the cp tube:yes:



Thats a good tip! Sometimes you forget about the simple things like that. But they're crucial. Eventually we just forget about how we learnt it because we've been using these tools for a while. But what 2Buck said is a really good tip.
One hand on the grip and one hand up on the tube. And as you're moving forward keep pulling your hands closer together. 
Like the piece of spaghetti in lady in the tramp  Meet in the middle.
Haha. ah...I crack me up sometimes. :laughing:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> worked with my tube @ tin flushers today ..The applicator head Is where I get pissed :whistling2: But I'm catchin on:thumbsup: Learning the production tools [at times] can cost me time when I'm being pressed..so then I'ts back To what I know..


Looks good moore !:thumbsup: The applicator is a little tricky but a couple tips can help.
If you look at the tube nozzle you will see it is tapered on one half. I personally like to run my tube with the tapered side pointing up(or towards the direction of travel). This way can be hard to learn at first because the tube needs to be perpendicular to the applicator head as possible. 
But you should probably start with the tapered side always pointing down(towards bottom of applicator head).
That taper allows you to tilt the tube back towards you when you get into certain situations such as tighter spaces like closets. You can also spin the tube left or right in order to make it travel smoother.
But don't tilt the tube too far back or you will lift the top of the head from the wall and end up smushing:blink: it with the back end making a mess usually on the floor.
And your mud definitely has to be very soft. When you run the tube you want to feel the head float on the mud as you squeeze it out. Once you master it it should only take 2 seconds or less to load a stand up 8'.
The more you can keep the tube perpendicular to the head the better. Try not to get ahead of the tube. Stay behind it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

machinemud said:


> can't wait to see a vid of the homax in action !! did you buy the attachement to use in angle ?


The angle attachment on the homax wont put out much mud for corners, Its a bit dry for rolling and flushing, Dosnt run to well, Good attachment for a patch up or small room doing it by hand though.
I think you will find the homax a bit easier than a cp and flat applicator precision, You can get a quickfill pump, A cp with a bigger head on it, Very good for filling the banjo and boxes. Or if your cunning with some plumbing pipe and a heat gun you can make one for yor can am cp.

The tapepro internal mud head on the other hand is very good for loading corners, Apply tape, then roll and flush, More mud than a zooka, A 3 or 3.5 angle head runs nicer, then you could finish with a smaller head.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> The angle attachment on the homax wont put out much mud for corners, Its a bit dry for rolling and flushing, Dosnt run to well, Good attachment for a patch up or small room doing it by hand though.
> I think you will find the homax a bit easier than a cp and flat applicator precision, You can get a quickfill pump, A cp with a bigger head on it, Very good for filling the banjo and boxes. Or if your cunning with some plumbing pipe and a heat gun you can make one for yor can am cp.
> 
> The tapepro internal mud head on the other hand is very good for loading corners, Apply tape, then roll and flush, More mud than a zooka, A 3 or 3.5 angle head runs nicer, then you could finish with a smaller head.


Interesting. Thanks for the tips Cazna.
I was already thinking of drilling a hole in the under side of the banjo so I can use my columbia pump to fill it up. Just seems much quicker. I dont really want to open it up every time.
I look forward to trying it out.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

machinemud said:


> if i can , ill try to do a supertaper video next week :thumbup:


How is that supertaper video going? Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the tips Cazna.
> I was already thinking of drilling a hole in the under side of the banjo so I can use my columbia pump to fill it up. Just seems much quicker. I dont really want to open it up every time.
> I look forward to trying it out.


You'll still have to open it up every 3-4 fills to address the mud that has worked its way around to the back of the tape.

I seat the curved top (nearest the top hadle) then bring it down. It's quick with a little practice.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Jason said:


> You'll still have to open it up every 3-4 fills to address the mud that has worked its way around to the back of the tape.
> 
> I seat the curved top (nearest the top hadle) then bring it down. It's quick with a little practice.


okay cool!
I guess if mud works its way around the back of the tape too much then it would start sticking to the top right!?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> okay cool!
> I guess if mud works its way around the back of the tape too much then it would start sticking to the top right!?


It dosnt matter if muds at the top of the tape, Its just if too much mud gets up there then you get less distance from a fill, Get the tape to the top for the most distance, A rubber cooking spatula is handy for wiping it out..


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

cazna said:


> It dosnt matter if muds at the top of the tape, Its just if too much mud gets up there then you get less distance from a fill, Get the tape to the top for the most distance, A rubber cooking spatula is handy for wiping it out..


 Add the rubber spatula and







to your arsenal and you could always double as a contestant on Top Chef :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> It dosnt matter if muds at the top of the tape, Its just if too much mud gets up there then you get less distance from a fill, Get the tape to the top for the most distance, A rubber cooking spatula is handy for wiping it out..





Philma Crevices said:


> Add the rubber spatula and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for the tip guys! Newb on a banjo! Outta the way! :laughing:
Should go smoothe though.
And I do plan on buying one of those Kraft knives!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

cazna said:


> It dosnt matter if muds at the top of the tape, Its just if too much mud gets up there then you get less distance from a fill, Get the tape to the top for the most distance, A rubber cooking spatula is handy for wiping it out..


Yup, what he said.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone know if we have a BTE rep on board with us? Couple q's I have :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here you go Philma.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/bte-tools-3134


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> Here you go Philma.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/bte-tools-3134


Yeah the BTE rep snuck in here a few weeks ago and seems to be keeping a low profile. Did you get one of his shirts gazman?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No T shirts Mudshark. I remembered that he joined up a while ago and did a search. (did not use the crappy search function though)


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm somewhat interested in a flat applicator head, I see blueline has one as well. We do a **** ton of reno's where rubber cove base is removed and changed from 4" to 2" non cove, tube might make that a little less painful...

Any one know on the Blueline if you can swap head from flat to cone for applicator heads as well?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Fan*

Yep, you can buy the tube as either a compound applicator or a flat applicator. The nozzles are held in place with two thumb screws, so easy to swap over to a different nozzle and easy to remove for cleaning.
Both nozzles (cone and flat applicator) are available as an assembly.
http://www.tapepro.com/manuals/ct_d.pdf

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=ct

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=fact

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> http://youtu.be/PABYoG2VVGE I get a little nervous making these things..



Looks like you have set a trend Moore. Wallboard Tools has taken the lambs wool roller on board. :thumbsup:
And they need someone to do a review on it. http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/product-range/hand-tools/roller-lambswool/CR3

Check out the video.


http://youtu.be/YUHZDgVy0J4


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Looks like you have set a trend Moore. Wallboard Tools has taken the lambs wool roller on board. :thumbsup:
> And they need someone to do a review on it. http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/product-range/hand-tools/roller-lambswool/CR3
> 
> Check out the video.
> ...


Jem :whistling2:.....Does a good job of the tool vids, very clear and informative :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry Wallboard tools...But these http://www.georgeadavistools.com/drywalltools/cornerrollers.html 
Beat the marshall town rollers hands down:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I gave my plumber friend one of my BTE tubes to suck water out of the toilets:whistling2:


----------

